# DIY filling of LPG tanks



## 103781

Hello everyone,
I'm fulltiming and want to fill my on board lpg tanks from a bottle,I am led to believe I need a pump for this.
Or is it better to just tee in to the system and just run off of a bottle or will the pressure be wrong for the appliances


----------



## 101405

WOW !! you want to transfer gas from a gas cylinder to an on board tank.with a pump forget it .are you mad ? this is propane/butane gas your talking about .1 small bottle can clear a row of houses.


----------



## zaskar

monstardoog said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm fulltiming and want to fill my on board lpg tanks from a bottle,I am led to believe I need a pump for this.
> Or is it better to just tee in to the system and just run off of a bottle or will the pressure be wrong for the appliances


Didn't know it was possible and definately wouldn't try it !
What's up with an "extend-a-stay"? It's worked well for us for nearly 7 years now, in fact, the last time we went to the local town to change our 47kg bottle, the bloke said not to bother bringing it down in the car next time, he'd bring it to us! Result!


----------



## olley

hi it is possible to do this, pumps are available on ebay for £200-£300 but I can't see the point when you can fit an extender stay.

Transferring LPG from one bottle to another is exactly what happens when I go in to a garage and fill my tanks, providing its done properly its no more dangerous that doing it in a garage.

Some people with an LPG tank at home for heating, do this as its cheaper than the garage, and VAT free.  

But you must know what you are doing and be a competent plumber/gas engineer. Otherwise DON'T

Olley


----------



## 91502

Hi all
These pumps are sold mainly to people who use them to fill a car tank from bottles or a bulk heating tank to avoid paying road duty. 
You can get electric or manual versions but I would think the latter would be hard work.
I really cannot see the benefit or saving you would make.
James


----------



## 103781

*Thanks to all*

Thanks for advice,apart form the drama queen who posted first


----------



## 103781

*extender-a-stay?*

Hi all ,
What is an extender stay?
What is the correct way to install one


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi

It fits in the gas line between the tank and the regulator and let's you connect a propane bottle directly to your system without a bottle regulator. Other fittings are available to suit a wide variety of continental bottles..

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/productindi.php?id=409


----------



## 104302

Hmmn, interesting info folks. Thanks

Here's something else, interesting to those requiring such, but sadly, not that surprising:

The URL given above leads to a product priced at £87
This URL in YankLand leads to the same product priced at $70 or £35. :roll:

I might suggest Hubby gets one while he's over there.  
Fay


----------



## 98452

silversurfa said:


> WOW !! you want to transfer gas from a gas cylinder to an on board tank.with a pump forget it .are you mad ? this is propane/butane gas your talking about .1 small bottle can clear a row of houses.


I do find some of your postings somewhat rude :roll:

It was a question asked and deserved a civil answer :wink:

I have an extend a stay tee so probably barking too! :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland

I found this on another RV forum, posted by JSW, some of you will remember him :wink: 

Quote: 

Quite a few people in the past on various Forums have asked the question:- 

Can you fill or how can you fill an LPG tank from a bottle?

The reply often given, is that is dangerous or can be done using a pump. I have published this several times on Forums. But not many seem to remember it.

You require an adaptor that fits the bottle and the LPG tank:-
You then make the connections. Open the Gas Bottle tap and raise the bottle above the LPG tank. Gravity does the work until the pressure in both tanks are equal. Sometimes putting the gas bottle MUCH higher and in a Hot Sun works better:-

Un quote;

I have not tried this method.


----------



## olley

Hi Jim don't see how it can work unless a) you invert the bottle otherwise its just gas. b) provide a return path from the top of the fixed tank to the bottom of the inverted bottle. All pressures must be equal for the weak gravity effect to work.

Olley


----------



## wobby

I am a gas engineer and I have to say that to transfer LPG from a bottle to a tank by whatever mean would not be my preferred method. If you don't know "and most DIY ers don't" you could land up in orbit along with ever one else nearby. Best is to have fitted an extend-a-stay connection fitted and have gas bottles delivered. 
Scotjimland is dead right in what he says in his first post. 
Wobby


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> Hi Jim don't see how it can work unless a) you invert the bottle otherwise its just gas. b) provide a return path from the top of the fixed tank to the bottom of the inverted bottle. All pressures must be equal for the weak gravity effect to work.
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley

I knew I would have problems with this post .. :lol:

I couldn't post JSW's picture but yes, the bottle is inverted ..
I stress I haven't tried this..

If you want to see the original post go to

http://www.rvfulltiming.com/ 
Community, Hints and tips..


----------



## aultymer

Hi Wobby, great to hear from a real 'gasman' - you say 'you could land up in orbit along with ever one else nearby'.
This sounds very like what Silvasurfa was slated for saying in the second post of this topic!!


----------



## elbarrio1

Hi I Live in Spain you can get bottled gas but there no LPG stations so how easy is it to fill up from a bottle and what kit would i need


----------



## PeterandLinda

*Re: Thanks to all*



monstardoog said:


> Thanks for advice,apart form the drama queen who posted first


I think it was you who posted first.

If you really need to seek advice from this forum as to whether you can transfer LPG by pump then you have to be less than competent to do it... but if you go ahead please let the rest of us know which country you are going to be in at the time so that we can be somewhere else.

P&L


----------



## rosalan

Perhaps I am missing the point but why not install Gaslow?
It is a safe and efficient method for filling your gas tanks. Why try and invent what many seem to know the theory of but have not tried out?
Alan


----------



## elbarrio1

Thanks will let you know I have filled 100s of times at garages all over UK and France whats the difference:lol:


----------



## bognormike

Mods note


can I point out that Elbarrio1 posted this query on the end of a post that is over 3 years old?

As pointed out in the earlier part, it is inadvisable, and probably a very dangerous practice.

In his second post he refers to filling up at pumps which is what most people do when filling up gaslow & on board tanks, no problem with that!!


----------

